# Two Concertos



## chopinsky (May 20, 2011)

Here are the first movements for both a Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, and a Concerto for Cello and Orchestra. Please feel free to leave comments.


----------



## chopinsky (May 20, 2011)

The second is actually piano, not cello. My apologies.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

I hope to more from you...I find the second piece with promise. It has a Chinese turn of phrase.


----------



## chopinsky (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words. I'll be sure to upload the other movements for the Violin Concerto Soon.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Look forward to it.


----------

